# SA Strikes again



## Iowa Rod (Nov 25, 2006)

I have owned a SA Dik week for 8 yrs now. I have used it and in the past spacebanked SA weeks I purchased. I have had great success with them. I too was worried about Black Sunday. I booked a 3 bedroom at cypress point in Orlando for Aug 3-10 2007 after Black Sunday but as Orlando has always been an easy destination for me to get I was still unaware if my DIK week was affected. But yesterday I pulled a 1 bedroom at the Manhattan Club with a 11-30-07 check in date. I had pulled it on 2 prior years but both times traveled in Feb an offseason time for NYC. But 11-30-07 thorough 12-07-07 is a real surprise. Look at what hotels are going for this yr during this time in Manhattan. You cant get a nice room for under 400.00 per night. Well I contiune to marvel at my purchase of SA and wish my marriott could give me the same value.
Rod


----------



## jackio (Nov 25, 2006)

My latest Dik week pulls next to nothing.  It is the worst week I've had so far.  Go figure...


----------



## ira g (Nov 26, 2006)

My Dik weeks are not pulling any NYC locations from Sept 07 through Dec 07. These are 2007 weeks deposited in April 06.


----------



## Blondie (Nov 26, 2006)

Well Rod, if posts like this keep showing up you can bet that by next year your SA week will no longer be pulling MC. That is what has happened to many SA owners who were just too darn happy and said so. I am tickled for you and ticked that for the first time in 5 years my SA will not pull MC like it has in the past. The reason?? RCI is plugging the SA loophole because of all the celebrating going on right on these boards. :ignore:


----------



## Diane (Nov 26, 2006)

Well put, Blondie.  I second what you said.

Diane


----------



## Iowa Rod (Nov 26, 2006)

*Blondie and Diane*

So do you suppose that just today because of me RCI changed all of this. You simply need to get a life. I read all of the Black Sunday posts and when I find something quite different and I post it then I am bragging. Perhaps I will only post when I need something to compalin about. I hope my getting a nice peak 3 bedroom cypress point wont put that in a tail spin as well. I have no idea why your week wont pull one but I just did another search and found some. I tend to see the glass as half full and it takes alot to make me mad. Perhaps whe should change this to S Africa complaint forum would that make you happy.


----------



## JEFF H (Nov 27, 2006)

Iowa Rod said:
			
		

> I have no idea why your week wont pull one but I just did another search and found some. I tend to see the glass as half full and it takes alot to make me mad. Perhaps whe should change this to S Africa complaint forum would that make you happy.



You obviously have a deposited week that has strong trade power compared to others that do not.
Many people still live in the past when all SA weeks at a specific resort traded the same. 
Many who are not getting the higher trade power weeks anymore are bitter and looking to blame and lash out at something or someone over this.
Its just human nature, enjoy your good fortune and don't let it bother you.


----------



## skimble (Dec 1, 2006)

Iowa Rod said:
			
		

> So do you suppose that just today because of me RCI changed all of this. You simply need to get a life. I read all of the Black Sunday posts and when I find something quite different and I post it then I am bragging. Perhaps I will only post when I need something to compalin about. I hope my getting a nice peak 3 bedroom cypress point wont put that in a tail spin as well. I have no idea why your week wont pull one but I just did another search and found some. I tend to see the glass as half full and it takes alot to make me mad. Perhaps whe should change this to S Africa complaint forum would that make you happy.



Simple quality control... if you want to know where your company is messing up, look where the customers chatter. 
Also, your Manhattan trade was nothing to brag about, other than the luck of the draw.  If I read you right, ANY week would have pulled it.  It was less than 45 days out... all weeks are equal in the system.


----------



## Aldo (Dec 1, 2006)

No.   There are VERY specific problems (I'll be generous and call them problems) with RCI assignment of trading power to SA resorts.

RCI routinely assigns almost zero, or zero, trading power to highly desirable peak SA resorts.  

Upon inquiry, they say that no one is using these weeks, when the resort itself indicates (of course) that these peak weeks are indeed being used.

Many of us have notified RCI of this situation, however they refuse to set it straight.

The conclusion is that this is not a PROBLEM with RCI procedures; rather that this is a deliberate policy by RCI to defraud SA owners by assigned artifically low trading power to their weeks in order to create system slack so they can rent out the bulk of the desirable deposits elsewhere.


----------



## philemer (Dec 1, 2006)

skimble said:
			
		

> Simple quality control... if you want to know where your company is messing up, look where the customers chatter.
> Also, your Manhattan trade was nothing to brag about, other than the luck of the draw.  If I read you right, ANY week would have pulled it.  It was less than 45 days out... all weeks are equal in the system.



The OP said he got Nov. 2007.  A lot of SA weeks wouldn't pull these MC weeks. 

I do know that RCI reads these type of sites but if their system is as 'perfect' as they (Madge) says it is there is nothing to worry about. Highly rated (according to RCI) resorts in SA will continue to pull great trades. Is RCI's system flawed as far as SA is concerned? Yes, I think it is. But there is nothing we can do about it except sell our 'dogs' and drop RCI. Or, buy a good trader & enjoy the exchanges.

Phil


----------

